

Show HN: WISP – a simple SaaS service to create mobile employee handbooks - Reshetina
http://www.wispapp.com/launch

======
cynusx
For policies, it would be good to have a method to make sure that all
employees acknowledge they have read the policy and then have some reporting
for management. When the policy is changed they have to re-acknowledge.

Another useful thing would be to connect it to google apps so I don't have to
manually create all employees but it would work more or less without
intervention.

~~~
Reshetina
Thank you for your feedback, we plan to implement these features in the next
versions.

~~~
cynusx
you can reach out to me at nicolas@novicap.com, will be happy to provide
feedback if we adopt it.

------
svckr
Sorry, off topic, but aww, I was hoping for some new public exposure for wisp,
the Javascript Lisp:
[https://github.com/Gozala/wisp](https://github.com/Gozala/wisp)

Such a cute language but I still have not used in anything other than some toy
projects :(

––

Anyway, is WISP an acronym in this case?

~~~
Reshetina
:) No, this is just a short name that is easy to remember.

------
jobvandervoort
Sounds like a nice idea, but without being able to see much of the app I
wouldn't even try it. Even in the video on your site there is nothing to see.

I don't get the "There is no need to create an entreprise app store" either. I
don't think your product solves that problem at all.

~~~
Reshetina
Thank you for your feedback, we will try to improve the message at our site.
BTW all beta users are guaranteed to always use WISP for free.

------
seanp2k2
So it's a software-as-a-service service? ;)

~~~
Reshetina
SaaS solution :)

------
michaelmior
> Invite you employees

*your

